# The day has come...



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Storm's first set of hip xrays are today... and Duke's going in for some answers to why he's been dragging his back paws and he seems to be very weak in his hind end. He's always done this a little (since I got him Jan 12')... but, it's gotten worse over the year. Now it's every time he walks, not just a step here and there.

So today we are going for some answers. I am praying it's not DM and it's something we can fix and put him back into training. Both of these dogs love working... I would really hate to receive information that would require me to cut them from their sports. 

Please send some positive thoughts and prayers that all is well! Our appointment is at 4:30. I'm sooo nervous and worried!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sending vibes your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG...I had my days mixed up, thought today was Sunday...LOL!!!

I am sending the most positive thoughts for Duke and in my gut I feel it's not DM :wub: Also want to wish Storm good luck today 

Hang in there :hug:

Michaela


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Praying for the best for both dogs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My prayers join yours for an identifiable and fixable answer. Hope Storm sailds thru her xrays.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Thinking of you all........


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed and sending good vibes your way.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

*The outcome*










First

*Storm*: 
The vet said she looks great, and her first year check up went very very well. I'm happy to announce that her xrays came back as good. Our vet does a lot of OFA evaluations, and also does the evaluations for the Police K9 purchases here. From what he said, he'd mark Storm's hips as OFA Good, and if we work her right and not too hard, that's where she'll probably OFA at 2 years old. He's happy with the results and said he'd accept these for a working dog if the police came to him with the same results. So I am thrilled, and it's a HUGE weight off my shoulders.

Here they are (picture is from my cell phone, it's crappy quality. The xray was beautiful and very clear):









We'll OFA her at 2 years old for our grading.

*Duke*:
Things didn't go as well for Duke. The vet saw exactly what I did. He was staying knuckled, and very cow hocked. When he flexed his hips, Duke cried. The vet had concerns with his hips, spine and suspects DM... so we did xrays. Spine was perfect. Hips... not good. He has mild HD. The ball joints, are not ball shaped... they are squares and really really small. The vet said this could be the cause of it all... but he still suspects more is going on. He gave him some pain meds that should make Duke perfectly normal in 2-3 days (lasts 7-10 days).... if not, we're looking at more then HD, and leaning more towards DM. We are all worried about him.... but, at least we are on our way to some answers for him. We'll do whatever we can to get this solved. For now, we're adding more supplements, getting him a little more lean and lighter on his hips, and I'm going to find a safe place for him to swim. Time to be proactive with what we know is wrong so far. I'm hoping and praying it's only mild HD.

My poor guy. 



Thanks everyone for all the positive thoughts and prayers. We are very thankful for all the support!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Continuing positive thouight and sending prayer that Duke feels better and its no more then HD.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, my heart goes out to you and poor Duke. He sure is lucky to have you, though, as it sounds like you have a good plan in place!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you both.

We've only seen very very small differences. He's still knuckling and cow hocked. I'm hoping it's still just the HD or something simple. We're calling the vet back in a few days to let him know the updates, and see what the next options are.

I really hate seeing my big guy so weak.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope it's not DM, and I hope he improves. I just wanted to mention that several years ago my 11 year old had some hip problems, due to older age and crippling tick disease, and my vet treated him with Vet Stem, stem cell treatment. It worked great! I was very impressed. He leg-lifted for the first time in years, and it really seemed to help. Unfortunately he died six months later from hemangiosarcoma, so I don't have long-term reports. We had enough stem cells left over from the first treatment I was planning on treating him a second time a year later.
Anyway, that just popped into my head when I read about your dog. I hope he's okay.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

asja said:


> I hope it's not DM, and I hope he improves. I just wanted to mention that several years ago my 11 year old had some hip problems, due to older age and crippling tick disease, and my vet treated him with Vet Stem, stem cell treatment. It worked great! I was very impressed. He leg-lifted for the first time in years, and it really seemed to help. Unfortunately he died six months later from hemangiosarcoma, so I don't have long-term reports. We had enough stem cells left over from the first treatment I was planning on treating him a second time a year later.
> Anyway, that just popped into my head when I read about your dog. I hope he's okay.


Thank you for the kind words and the suggestions. I'll ask my vet about that when I call him tomorrow. I really hope it's not DM either.... I just hope there are some other options to test soon.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope Duke will be ok.


----------

